# All rally folks your attention please



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all Ralliers

As things are not working as they should be on the old site bit of MHF for the Rally section could you all please contact us on our Facebook page Friends who like Motorhomefacts

https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/

If you haven't already joined us there please send a request on there to join and I will add you. If when added you could post your user name on there and add me as a friend Jacquie Gardner on MSN so we know who you are it would be a great help. Thanks

Jacquie


----------

